# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أحسن الى الناس تستعبد قلوبهم...فطالما استعبد الانسان احسان

## هويدامحمد

قال الشاعر:.                                                                                   أحسن إلى الناس تستعبد قلوبَهُم * * * فطالما استعبدَ الإنسانَ إحسانُ 
وكُنْ على الدّهرِ مِعْوَانًا لذي أملٍ * * * يرجو نَداكَ فإنّ الحُرَّ مِعْوانُ 
واشْدُدْ يديك بحبلِ اللهِ معتصمًا * * * فأنّه الرّكنُ إنْ خانتك أركانُ 
من كان للخير منّاعًا فليس له * * * على الحقيقة إخوانٌ وأخْدانُ
من جاد بالمال مالَ النّاسُ قاطبةً * * * إليه والمالُ للإنسان فتّانُ
قيل لابن المنكدر أي الأعمال أفضل ؟ قال : إدخال السرور على المؤمن . قيل أي الدنيا أحب إليك ؟ قال الإفضال على الإخوان . أي التفضل عليهم والقيام بخدمتهم . 
وقال وهب بن منبه : إن أحسن الناس عيشاً من حسن عيش الناس في عيشه وإن من ألذ اللذة الإفضال على الإخوان , وكان خال القسري يقول : على المنبر أيها الناس عليكم بالمعروف فإن فاعل المعروف لا يعدم جوازيه وما ضعف عن أدائه الناس قوي الله على جوازيه . 
قال ابن القيم - رحمه الله - في وصف شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه : كان شيخ الإسلام يسعى سعيا شديدا لقضاء حوائج الناس .
كان علي بن الحسين - رحمه الله - يحمل الخبز إلى بيوت المساكين في الظلام فلما مات فقدوا ذلك ، كان ناس من أهل المدينة يعيشون ولا يدرون من أين معاشهم فلما مات علي بن الحسين فقدوا ذلك الذي كان يأتيهم بالليل .قال الحطيئة :
من يفعل الخيرَ لا يعدم جوازيه * * * لا يذهبُ العرفُ بين الله والناسِ
قال أحدهم معاتبا من تباطأ في قضاء حاجة له :
حَوَائِجُ النَّاسِ كُلُّهَا قُضِيَتْ * * * وَحَاجَتِي مَا أَرَاكَ تَقْضِيهَا 
أَنَاقَةُ اللهِ حَاجَتِي عُقِرَتْ * * * أَمْ أُنْبِتَ الْحُرْفُ فِي حَوَاشِيهَا
والحاجات لا تطلب إلا من أهل الإخلاص الذين يسعون لقضاء حوائج الناس طلباً لمرضاة الله تعالى وليس من أجل مصلحة أو وجاهة أو شهرة , عَنْ طَاوُسٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَجُلٌ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، إِنِّي أَقِفُ الْمَوْقِفَ أُرِيدُ وَجْهَ اللهِ، وَأُرِيدُ أَنْ يُرَى مَوْطِنِي، فَلَمْ يَرُدَّ عَلَيْهِ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى نَزَلَتْ: { فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا، وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَدًا } [الكهف: 110] \" الحاكم في المستدرك 2/112 وقال : هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين و لم يخرجاه.
كما تطلب الحوائج من الكرام وليس من اللئام , أنشد أبو الأسود الدؤلي:
وإذا طلبت إلى كريمٍ حاجةً * * * فلقاؤه يكفيك والتسليم 
وإذا طلبت إلى لئيمٍ حاجةً* * * فألح في رفقٍ وأنت مديم
فكن – أيها الحبيب – في قضاء حوائج الناس يكن الله تعالى في قضاء حاجتك , واسع لتفريج كرباتهم يفرج الله عنك كربات الدنيا والآخرة .

----------

